# Need to rent apartment - proof of income - but uber website does not offer monthly summaries for 2021



## purpleglow (May 26, 2021)

I want to rent an apartment and need proof of income for the prior 3 months. We Uber drivers don't get paychecks, so I was planning on using the monthly summaries we get from the Uber website. Unfortunately, they aren't giving me the summaries. I have all monthly summaries for 2020 on the website. The website USED to have jan, feb, march, and april for 2021. But they stopped there. I've called Uber support repeatedly and they just promise to get them done as soon as they can. Its been a month. Now, the jan thru april 2021 monthly summaries are missing as well. 

What other means can I use to prove income to rent an apartment? What can I do to get my monthly statements?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You should be able to print off your weekly Uber statements online.
They're always way behind in posting those monthly summaries.
Good luck with your apartment.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

how about bank statements


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I showed my schedule c and my investment portfolio, it was a luxury apartment so they always go the extra mile around here.


----------



## Cgurney (Nov 10, 2021)

purpleglow said:


> I want to rent an apartment and need proof of income for the prior 3 months. We Uber drivers don't get paychecks, so I was planning on using the monthly summaries we get from the Uber website. Unfortunately, they aren't giving me the summaries. I have all monthly summaries for 2020 on the website. The website USED to have jan, feb, march, and april for 2021. But they stopped there. I've called Uber support repeatedly and they just promise to get them done as soon as they can. Its been a month. Now, the jan thru april 2021 monthly summaries are missing as well.
> 
> What other means can I use to prove income to rent an apartment? What can I do to get my monthly statements?


I’m having this issue too. Someone said to print off your weekly earnings statements. Can someone walk me through this? I can’t find anything that has my name associated when I try to print it. Uber support is terrible with this issue. Thanks


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Can't help here, but don't many or nearly all apartments require two years of proof for self employed income? 

That was my experience about ten years ago.

I'd feel grateful if only three months is needed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cgurney said:


> I’m having this issue too. Someone said to print off your weekly earnings statements. Can someone walk me through this? I can’t find anything that has my name associated when I try to print it. Uber support is terrible with this issue. Thanks


Do you have a computer? Does it have Word Templates? Do you have a bank account that gets deposits???

Sheeeesh just put it under your Moms name then!  Where’s your life at?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You are an independent contractor, you should be keeping your own records and not relying on Uber to keep your records.

You provide your records along with deposit summaries from your bank to back them up.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Pi


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

When I applied for a home loan they accepted my bank deposits.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Do you have a computer? Does it have Word Templates? Do you have a bank account that gets deposits???
> 
> Sheeeesh just put it under your Moms name then!  Where’s your life at?


Good to see you’re still your same bold, no nonsense self. 😀


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good to see you’re still your same bold, no nonsense self. 😀


WOW we have MISSED you!!! Please come back!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> WOW we have MISSED you!!! Please come back!


Thanks. I’m sure there’s plenty of new cast of characters here. I see some threads are still the fights, drama and woe is me stuff. Good things haven’t changed. 😀


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

With rents in a lot of places hitting $2K/mo, it must cost close to $5K to move into a new place - who's got that kind of cash lying around?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

theonlyhelper said:


> Is there anyone knows the terms and policies of buying a chalet in Lebanon? i am looking for to buy one as soon as possible so i am wondering if someone can help me out with the information or detail? I am already talking to some of the agents out there but i wanted to compare their services with all others agents in the market.


I could only imagine how high the insurance must be - of course, now that I think about it, it is an industry standard that damage due to war is not covered.


----------



## Superfreedomfighter (Sep 8, 2020)

purpleglow said:


> I want to rent an apartment and need proof of income for the prior 3 months. We Uber drivers don't get paychecks, so I was planning on using the monthly summaries we get from the Uber website. Unfortunately, they aren't giving me the summaries. I have all monthly summaries for 2020 on the website. The website USED to have jan, feb, march, and april for 2021. But they stopped there. I've called Uber support repeatedly and they just promise to get them done as soon as they can. Its been a month. Now, the jan thru april 2021 monthly summaries are missing as well.
> 
> What other means can I use to prove income to rent an apartment? What can I do to get my monthly statements?


Won’t bank monthly statement work ?


----------



## Vincent2131 (3 d ago)

It can be difficult to provide proof of income when you're an Uber driver because you don't receive traditional paychecks. However, there are a few alternative options you can consider when trying to prove your income to rent an apartment.

Use your bank statements: You can provide your bank statements as proof of income. This will show your regular deposits, which should correspond to the money you earn as an Uber driver. Make sure to highlight or circle the transactions made by Uber
Use prior year's tax returns: You can provide your tax returns as proof of income. This will show how much money you earned in the previous year, which can be used as an estimate of your income for the current year.
Request an earnings summary from Uber: You can contact Uber support and request an earnings summary for the past three months. This document should include your total earnings and any expenses that were subtracted from your pay. It's important to be persistent and follow up with them to make sure you get the documents.
Get a letter of income verification: You can request a letter of income verification from Uber which will have your earning details and can be used as proof of income.
Get a letter from your accountant or bookkeeper: If you use an accountant or bookkeeper, they may be able to provide a letter that confirms your income and is acceptable to the landlord.
It's worth noting that different landlords may have different requirements for proof of income, so it's a good idea to check with them first to find out what forms of proof they will accept. If the above options don't work, you may consider finding a co-signer, like a parent or friend, to co-sign the lease with you. And also consider other sources of income to prove your financial stability.
Also, if you are facing difficulty in getting the summaries from Uber, you may consider filing a complaint or escalating the matter with their customer service or management to get an update on the status of your request.


----------

